# New nightsight install on another 92FS



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I recently sold off most of my railed Beretta 92 variants and one 92 compact. I just prefer the non railed, standard model the best. But, I bought one more regular model 92FS. Sent off the slide to Tooltech, and got it back a few days ago. Took 2 weeks and 1 day from the time I shipped it out until it came back in. Not bad....

ToolTech Gunsight drills the front sight and installs a new rear sight. This is the 3rd time I've used Tooltech. Plus, I have one 92FS with factory night sights, and rumor has it that they do the factory installs for Beretta as well...

Got a chance to shoot the gun with the new sights yesterday - everything went great. Once again - while on the range, I remember why I got back into the Berettas again (and eventually got rid of most of my other brands of guns).

Except for the grip screws and the Beretta medallion insert, this gun is set up identical to my main carry 92FS. My carry gun has NP3 grip screws, as the screw tend to rust with regular carry (I learned this the hard way).

Now, I can alternate my shooting trips, so I don't wear out my main 92FS. The others I have are not my main shooters, like these two are. As I've dropped all other platforms except for the M&P Shield - I'll be shooting these a lot over the coming years...

Once I drop a few more pounds, I may go back to carrying my 92FS again fulltime (been using the Shield lately)...


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

can you list the website as I want to do the same thing to my 92FS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shoot me a PM and I will give u the link.


----------

